# Schwarzwald - Tour - Singletrails?



## JensD1979 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

ich würde im Sommer gerne für ein paar Tage im Schwarzwald biken...jetzt habe ich aber Bedenken, dass man die richtig schönen Strecken mit ein paar Singletrails als orsunkundiger nicht findet? Was wählt man am besten als Ausgangspunkt? Gibt es Orte, an denen MTB-Strecken inklusive Singletrails ausgeschildert sind? Ich denke da z. B. an Strecken wie im Mountainbikepark Pfälzer Wald...

Es gibt ja sogenannte MTB-Karten vom Schwarzwald, aber die werden teilweise ja völlig zerrissen, weil es wohl eher Waldwege als MTB-Strecken sind, die dort verzeichnet sind?

Vielen Dank für eurer Hilfe, 

Gruß Jens


----------



## MatschMeister (10. Januar 2010)

@ Jens

Single Trails gibts offiziell nicht für den Schwarzwald auch keine solcher Karten, da in BaWü die 2m Regelung des Landeswaldschutzgesetz Biken auf wegen unter 2m breite Verbietet,

Die Radkarten der Touriverbände kannst gern nutzen wenn du Forstautobahnen bolzen willst bis die Wade brennt, mehr geben die nicht her, keine off Bike karte.

Nun die Frage wo möchtest du hin im Schwarzwald,  Süd mitte Nord???  Es hat überall genug Trails,  persönlich würde ich den Mitte und Süd  empfehlen, längere ABFAHRTEN und schöne Aussichten,
Regionalforum SchwaWald  gibts in allen Regionen Insider. Für High Lights

MatschMeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensD1979 (10. Januar 2010)

@Matschmeister:

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort...sowas wie mit den 2 m Breite habe ich schon fast vermutet...dann gibt es wohl auch vor Ort keine ausgeschilderten Strecken?

In welchen Teil des Schwarzwalds es geht, ist noch völlig offen...kannst du einen Standort empfehlen? Kirchzarten vielleicht? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## cvey (11. Januar 2010)

Servus Jens!

Bin zwar kein Schwarzwälder, war aber schon ab und zu im Süd-Schwarzwald, weil meine Schwester dort wohnt. Bin dann immer von Freiburg aus gestartet.

Ich hab mir einfach ne Wanderkarte vom Schwarzwald besorgt und hab mich dann an den Wanderweg-Markierungen orientiert. Vorteil dran: Du findest dadurch auch mal schöne Singletrails, denn die markierten MTB-Wege sind wirklich ausschließlich Forstpisten.

Bezüglich der 2-Meter-Regelung hatte ich nie Probleme. Wenn man sich ordentlich verhält (langsam an Wanderern vorbeifahren, vorwarnen, grüßen usw.) wird man doch in der Regel zumindest geduldet oder bekommt oft sogar noch ein freundliches Wort mit auf den Weg.

Infos bekommst du sicher auch hier im Lokal-Forum oder Tourenvorschläge (GPS-basiert zwar) z. B. auf gps-tour.info, outdooractive.de usw.

Viel Spaß dort!


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2010)

Ich würde auch den Süden empfehlen, alleine schon weil da die Berge höher sind. Freiburg oder Kirchzarten wären da gute Ausgangspunkte. Konkrete Tourentipps kann ich dir zwar keine geben weil mein Revier der Norden ist aber wenn du weißt wann und wo findest du im Regionalforum bestimmt auch jemanden der Vorschläge hat oder dich auch mit auf eine Tour nimmt.


----------



## blacy (11. Januar 2010)

Ich würde auch nach Freiburg gehen. Kirchzarten ist zwar auch schön, aber Abends ist in Freiburg natürlich mehr geboten und in 20-30 min bist du auch im Dreisamtal...

Such mal hier im Forum nach Studentenweg oder Kandelhöhenweg.


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jens,
Freiburg ist von der Infrastruktur her gut, es hat einige schöne Singletrails .z.T. direkt von der Stadtmitte aus (Stichwort Rosskopf, Kybfelsen etc.). 
Nachteil: Gerade am Wochenende sehr überlaufen und daher z.T. etwas konfliktbeladen.
Mein persönlicher Tipp ist Hornberg! Trails bis zum Abwinken bedingt durch die steilen Hänge. Die Auffahrt ist meist auch über Trails möglich, sonst über Forstwege oder mit der Schwarzwaldbahn bis Triberg oder St. Georgen (KONUS-Karte im Übernachtungspreis für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, auch bis Freiburg gültig! Bike kostet aber meist extra). In Hornberg hast Du auch einen tollen Ausgangspunkt für Trailtouren ins Wolftal (offizieller Hohenlochen-Biketrail) und ins Elztal (mein Revier). Die Übernachtungspreise und die Verfügbarkeit sind in Hornberg sicher besser als in Freiburg.
Bei der Orientierung helfen am ehesten Wanderkarten. Es werden von einigen Vereinen im Kinzigtal (in dem Hornberg liegt), im Wolftal und auch hier im Elztal auch regelmäßig geführte Touren angeboten, an die man sich kostenlos dranhängen kann. Bei Bedarf PN an mich.
cännondäler


----------



## Matze101010 (20. Februar 2010)

Servus,

Suche paar Leute mit denen man hier in der Umgebung - Villingen ab und zu mal biken gehen kann!

Fahre meistens 2-3 mal pro Woche
(wenns kein Schnee mehr hat) 
von Mönchweiler aus ins Groppertal, übers Salvest dann Richtung Breitbrunnen und über Stockburg - Königsfeld - Mönchweiler wieder zurück. Sind ausschließlich Trails die richtig Laune machen! Würde auch gerne mal paar andere Strecken fahren, kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus!

Kondition habe ich leider nicht mehr soviel, da ich im Winter nicht fahre, dass soll sich aber wieder ändern , da ich für Pfingsten ne schöne Tour vor habe... 

Die Schwarzwald Bike-Crossing von Pforzheim nach Bad Säckingen! Vielleicht ist die Strecke ja schon mal jemand gefahren, über ein paar Infos zur Strecke wäre ich dankbar. 

Zum Thema Singletrails:
Von St.Georgen aus nach Hornberg, und mit dem Zug wieder zurück, ist wirlklich prima, ausschließlich Trails!


----------



## eissalat (3. April 2010)

Fahr nach Freiburg: Direkt hinter den letzten Häusern der Innenstadt findest du Trails satt: Im Sternwald, am Schlossberg oder dem Roßkopf zum Beispiel. Wenn du dich an der Markierung der Wanderwege orientierst, hast du gute Chancen, tolle Strecken zu finden. Die offiziellen MTB-Strecken sind äußerst öde aufgrund der 2-Meter-Regel. In Stadtnähe am besten unter der Woche fahren, da hast du deine Ruhe. 

Kartentipp: Die Landkreiskarten des Landesvermessungsamtes Baden-Württemberg bieten einen guten Überblick in 1:50000 (www.lv-bw.de), detaillierter sind Wanderkarten. Finger weg von den offiziellen MTB-Karten (die taugen nichts wegen der 2 Meter Regel)

 Schöne Strecken findest du z.B. hier:

*Schauinsland*: Auffahrt vom Sternwald/Waldsee entweder auf Trails, dem ausgeschilderten Radweg (breiter Forstweg, aber sehr steil) oder mit der Kabinenbahn. Abfahrt bis zur  Holzschlägermatte, dann über Stäpfelefelsen, Kybfelsen und Brombergsattel runter zum Sternwald am Stadtrand (blaue Raute).

*Roßkopf*: einfach treiben lassen, etliche Trails, eine Downhillstrecke vom Gipfel. Paradiesisch. Hier kannst du locker einen ganzen Tag verbringen.

*Kandelhöhenweg *(weißes K auf Roter Raute): Vom Schwabentor den Augustinerweg am Gewerbebach entlang, dann auf Serpentinentrail hoch zum Kanonenplatz. Von hier ausgeschildert bis St. Peter. Weiter auf dem Kandelhöhenweg bis zum Potsdamer Platz, dann zum Plattenhof (nette Gaststätte) und zurück auf  Waldwegen und Trails nach St. Märgen. Dort auf Landstraße Richtung St. Peter,  ca. 200 m nach Ortschild links in kleines geteertes Stäßchen (Römerstraße), die mündet in einen schmalen Wanderweg. Immer der gelben Raute nach, Richtung Buchenbach und später Ri. Stegen. Dann durch das Dreisamtal zurück. 



*Freiburg-Bodensee Querweg: *  Ausgeschildert ab Freiburg, z.T. aber auf Forstwegen. Höhepunkte sind die Abschnitte oberhalb des Höllentals bis nach Hinterzarten. Auch hier eher an den Wanderwegschildern orientieren als an den Radwegsschildern. Zurück z.B über Hinterwaldkopf oder Rinken. (das wäre etwas kompliziert zu beschreiben.)

Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. April 2010)

Frag mal im Lokalforum bei den Freiburgern freundlich an. Da hast Du kundige Guides, die wissen, wann, wo und wie man sich (nicht) auf den Trails austoben kann. Und Du lernst neue und nette Leute kennen und vermeidest in BaWü durchaus nicht seltene Irrungen und Wirrungen...


----------



## Hansimax (3. April 2010)

Hallo

die kennen jeden weg in und um Freiburg und das Dreisamtal:

http://www.rsv-unteribental.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Juni 2010)

hallo

so weit so gut

finde ich hierzu was bei gps tours

gruß kai


----------



## filmtim (29. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,
wollte am wochenende nach st.georgen fahren.
ihr schreibt: von st.georgen nach hornberg nur singletrails, klingt verlockend.
ich bin das vor jahren mal gefahren, würde es aber nicht wiederfinden.
könnt ihr vielleicht eine etwas genauere beschreibung geben?
wanderkarten sind selbstverständlich vorhanden.
danke + gruß filmtim


----------



## Deleted 133833 (29. Juni 2010)

filmtim schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> wollte am wochenende nach st.georgen fahren.
> ihr schreibt: von st.georgen nach hornberg nur singletrails, klingt verlockend.
> ich bin das vor jahren mal gefahren, würde es aber nicht wiederfinden.
> ...




hallo wenn man wüste wo die tour langs geht würde ich glatt mit


----------



## Matze101010 (30. Juni 2010)

Servus, werd die Strecke St.Georgen - Hornberg am Sonntag fahren! Zurück wieder mit der Bahn! Bei interresse einfach melden

0174/1785191


----------



## stasal (1. Juli 2010)

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich mal den Schwarzwald-Bikecrossing von Pforzheim nach Bad Säckingen gefahren. War auch sehr abwechslungsreich. Die Tour geht paralell zum Westweg, wenn es also zu langweilig wird einfach auf diesen ausweichen (rote Raute) und später wieder auf den Bikecrossing zurück.

Hier hast noch etwas Infos: http://www.schwarzwaldportal.com/_Schwarzwald_Bike_Crossing.html


----------



## v-mann01 (1. Juli 2010)

HAllo.
Die Ecke Bad Säckingen(Ender des Schwarzwaldcrosses) ist super.
Da bist au glei in der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Juli 2010)

hallo

konnte nicht radeln 

wie war die strecke
gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Juli 2010)

hallo und wo sind da die schönsten trails

gruß kai

des Schwarzwaldcrosses


----------



## filmtim (7. Juli 2010)

hallo matze,
bist du sonntag gefahren? wir konnten nur am samstag. sind über staude, rappenfelsen, schlossbergfelsen, feierabendfelsen, später trail gesundbrunnen.
ein schwachpunkt ist zwischen staude und rappenfelsen, landschaftlich zwar sehr schön, aber nur forstpisten und teer, gibts da alternativen?
gruß filmtim


----------



## Deleted 133833 (11. Juli 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand die 

*Schlossrunde // St. Georgen-Triberg-Hornberg-St. Georgen*


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand in honrberg


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand in hornberg

01608964876


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. September 2011)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> Freiburg ist von der Infrastruktur her gut, es hat einige schöne Singletrails .z.T. direkt von der Stadtmitte aus (Stichwort Rosskopf, Kybfelsen etc.).
> Nachteil: Gerade am Wochenende sehr überlaufen und daher z.T. etwas konfliktbeladen.
> Mein persönlicher Tipp ist Hornberg! Trails bis zum Abwinken bedingt durch die steilen Hänge. Die Auffahrt ist meist auch über Trails möglich, sonst über Forstwege oder mit der Schwarzwaldbahn bis Triberg oder St. Georgen (KONUS-Karte im Übernachtungspreis für öffentliche
> ...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (31. März 2012)

ür öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, auch bis Freiburg gültig! Bike kostet aber meist extra). In Hornberg hast Du auch einen tollen Ausgangspunkt für Trailtouren ins Wolftal (offizieller Hohenlochen-Biketrail) und ins Elztal (mein Revier). Die Übernachtungspreise und die Verfügbarkeit sind in Hornberg sicher besser als in Freiburg.
Bei der Orientierung helfen am ehesten Wanderkarten. Es werden von einigen Vereinen im Kinzigtal (in dem Hornberg liegt), im Wolftal und auch hier im Elztal auch regelmäßig geführte Touren angeboten, an die man sich kostenlos dranhängen kann. Bei Bedarf PN an mich.
cännondäler[/quote]

hallo
fahre viel in hornberg oder haßlach
wie sind die trails
im elztal

gruß kai


----------



## MrSpock (2. April 2012)

Hi,

schon lustig das die Naturpark Schwarzwaldseite ( edit : http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking/searchtouren/index_html ) mit 5.500km Bike-Trils wirbt. Und wenn die sich an die 2m Regel halten ( wovon man bei einer ofiziellen Seite ausgehen kann ) wird da so manch ein leichtgläubiger AM-Pilot ganzschön entäuscht. Oder gibt es etwa doch ein paar anständige offizielle Trails. Würde mich mal interesieren.

MfG Daniel


----------



## ciao heiko (2. April 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (2. April 2012)

MrSpock schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schon lustig das die Naturpark Schwarzwaldseite ( edit : http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking/searchtouren/index_html ) mit 5.500km Bike-Trils wirbt. Und wenn die sich an die 2m Regel halten ( wovon man bei einer ofiziellen Seite ausgehen kann ) wird da so manch ein leichtgläubiger AM-Pilot ganzschön entäuscht. Oder gibt es etwa doch ein paar anständige offizielle Trails. Würde mich mal interesieren.



Die Gemeinden dürfen auch Wege unter 2m offiziell als MTB Strecke ausweisen. Leider wird, zumindest in meiner Region, davon fast kein Gebrauch gemacht. Also sind weit über 90% unattraktive Forstwege oder sogar geteerte Strassen.
Das MTB Netz ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine Marketing Sache. Nach dem Motto: Ein Trail muss ja kein Singletrail sein. Schade drum. Geeignete und wenig begangene Wege gäbe es genug. Allein es fehlt der Wille.

ciao heiko


----------



## cännondäler__ (5. April 2012)

@catwiesel39:
Die Trails im Elztal sind ähnlich gut wie die um Hornberg, aber nicht so dicht gedrängt, d.h. dazwischen hat es halt immer mal einen Forstweg-Gegenanstieg. Aber bei guter Planung kommt man vom Rohrhardsberg nach Elzach auf knapp 20 Trailkilometer. Auch vom Kandel gibt es knackige und flowige Varianten für fast die gesamten erstrampelten Höhenmeter.
cännondäler


----------



## eyny (21. Mai 2012)

Hi, gibt es vieleicht irgendwo GPS Daten für die Trails von St. Georgen nach Hornberg?


----------



## NSchwarzwald (28. Mai 2012)

Nordschwarzwald Trails 

http://www.schoemberg.de/se_data/_filebank/pdf/parcours2.pdf

(Nutze ich zum Training, der offiziele Teil ist zwar kurz aber bis Kapfenhardt sind es dann anschließend noch 3,5 km da ist einiges versteckt.
Und die Reha Klinik ist ja nicht weit weg...)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16188.html

Ein paar sehr lange Trails findet man von Kaltenbronn (980m) nach Weisenbach (200m).

Etwas kürzere dafür sehr viele im Bereich Enztal, zwischen Wildbad und Enzklösterle.
(Hier zeichne ich mit GPS derzeit auf)

Ich wäre dankbar für weitere Vorschläge.


----------



## Burgsteff (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen.Bin neu hier und bin heute die Strecke St. Georgen - Hornberg gefahren. Hat da jemand einen genauen Streckenverlauf bestenfalls GPS-Track?
Also grob war meine Strecke:
St. Georgen Hohwald - Bengelhütte - Weißloch - Staude - Holops - Rappenfelsen  - Oberer Schloßfelsen - Schloßfelsen - Althornberg - Feierabendfelsen - Gesundbrunnen - weiter immer Richtung Bahnhof Hornberg (gelbe Raute) - Bf Hornberg - Mit dem Zug wieder zurück nach St. Georgen ( 5,50)
Gruß Steffen


----------



## NSchwarzwald (20. März 2013)

Burgsteff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Bin neu hier und bin heute die Strecke St. Georgen - Hornberg gefahren. Hat da jemand einen genauen Streckenverlauf bestenfalls GPS-Track?
> Also grob war meine Strecke:
> St. Georgen Hohwald - Bengelhütte - Weißloch - Staude - Holops - Rappenfelsen  - Oberer Schloßfelsen - Schloßfelsen - Althornberg - Feierabendfelsen - Gesundbrunnen - weiter immer Richtung Bahnhof Hornberg (gelbe Raute) - Bf Hornberg - Mit dem Zug wieder zurück nach St. Georgen ( 5,50)
> Gruß Steffen



Wie war denn die Strecke so?


----------



## cännondäler__ (20. März 2013)

@NSchwarzwald:
Ich bin zwar nicht Burgsteff, kann darauf aber auch antworten: Ab Holops/Rappenfelsen sind es durchgängig geniale S1/S2-Trails. An ein paar knifflige Stellen sollte man sich langsam herantasten, da Absturzgefahr. Zwischen Feierabendfelsen und Gesundbrunnen gibt es außerdem einige Trailvarianten, so wird einem nie langweilig. Ein wenig Ortskenntnis oder gute GPS-Daten können ab dem Schlossfelsen nicht schaden, davor ist der Verlauf recht eindeutig. Das Kartenmaterial (Kompass oder ADAC) stiftet nämlich ab dort eher Verwirrung, finde ich.
cännondäler
P.S. Dein Scott Voltage ist dafür vielleicht nicht ideal, eher was kurzhubiges?!?


----------



## NSchwarzwald (20. März 2013)

cännondäler schrieb:


> @_NSchwarzwald_:
> Ich bin zwar nicht Burgsteff, kann darauf aber auch antworten: Ab Holops/Rappenfelsen sind es durchgängig geniale S1/S2-Trails. An ein paar knifflige Stellen sollte man sich langsam herantasten, da Absturzgefahr. Zwischen Feierabendfelsen und Gesundbrunnen gibt es außerdem einige Trailvarianten, so wird einem nie langweilig. Ein wenig Ortskenntnis oder gute GPS-Daten können ab dem Schlossfelsen nicht schaden, davor ist der Verlauf recht eindeutig. Das Kartenmaterial (Kompass oder ADAC) stiftet nämlich ab dort eher Verwirrung, finde ich.
> cännondäler
> P.S. Dein Scott Voltage ist dafür vielleicht nicht ideal, eher was kurzhubiges?!?



Oh das Scott habe ich schon lange zerstört, ein furchtbares Rad war das. Wenn sichs nicht vermeiden lässt würde meine Frau evtl. die Strecke mitfahren, daher frag ich mich ob das für ungeübte taugt.


----------



## cännondäler__ (20. März 2013)

Hallo NSchwarzwald,
für ungeübte Fahrer finde ich die Trails z.T. etwas zu heftig, aber vielleicht verzeiht Dir Deine Frau ja die ein oder andere Schiebepassage. Es gibt eine Sektion die etwas Mut und viel Technik fordert, aber das sind 30m, dann ist wieder eine Weile Ruhe. Die absturzgefährdeten Bereiche sollte sie aber Schieben falls Du nicht erben willst... Fahre am Besten voraus und gebe ihr entsprechende Tipps.
cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo NSchwarzwald,
> für ungeübte Fahrer finde ich die Trails z.T. etwas zu heftig, aber vielleicht verzeiht Dir Deine Frau ja die ein oder andere Schiebepassage. Es gibt eine Sektion die etwas Mut und viel Technik fordert, aber das sind 30m, dann ist wieder eine Weile Ruhe. Die absturzgefährdeten Bereiche sollte sie aber Schieben falls Du nicht erben willst... Fahre am Besten voraus und gebe ihr entsprechende Tipps.
> cännondäler



Dankeschön. Ich gebe mich ja der Hoffnung hin das sie zuhause bleibt.
Mal sehn wenn dann gehts erst im Mai los.


----------



## patrick78 (2. August 2018)

fährt hier ab und zu noch jemand die trails bei villingen / st.georgen?


----------

